# Norfolk church



## jayb3e (May 20, 2015)

Just a few pics from recent Norfolk trip. We assumed this was a derelict unloved building. surprised to discover it's someone's garden. Hopefully pics will load this time as had issues in past. Any tips on how to post from Flickr off an iPad if this doesn't work would be appreciated


Untitled by jay bee, on Flickr


Untitled by jay bee, on Flickr


Untitled by jay bee, on Flickr


Untitled by jay bee, on Flickr


----------



## buseng (May 20, 2015)

Problem with pictures?


----------



## krela (May 20, 2015)

Yeah that doesn't work, I don't know how to do it on ipad, sorry.

I have fixed them for you this time.


----------



## The Wombat (May 20, 2015)

Pics look good to me


----------



## jayb3e (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for sorting it..I only have an ipad as eldest has pinched lappy and taken it to uni..is it something to do with flash?


----------



## Rubex (May 20, 2015)

Lovely pictures! I love the ceiling!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 21, 2015)

I love this church..been twice..the owner is really nice and really helpful and has no problem letting you see his church.i use an ipad.i do use photobucket though.


----------



## krela (May 21, 2015)

I'm going to redo the how to post photos instructions at some point over the next week or so, it'll include an easier way to do it that should work for everyone.


----------



## rockfordstone (May 21, 2015)

love this, love that ceiling and the floor tiles.
so many churches in norfolk have gone unloved so i love it when i get to them or see someone else has seen them.
thanks


----------



## UrbanX (May 21, 2015)

Nice one, loved this place so peaceful there. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 21, 2015)

What a treasure,thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (May 21, 2015)

Little beauty...thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (May 22, 2015)

Think I have seen this one in the past, Very nice place to visit form the look


----------



## jayb3e (May 23, 2015)

I hope so. Got a few I'd like to upload. Be a lot easier to upload straight to derelict places from device but guess that creates a whole lot of trouble and storage issues your end.


----------

